# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  О стервозности и женственности

## Irina

*О стервозности и женственности* 

Образ женщины-стервы стал социально-привлекательным, он создает иллюзорное ощущение уверенности и неуязвимости. Но какой образ нравится мужчинам?

Сегодня тиражируется образ женщины-вамп, роковой женщины, которая услаждает взор, "охмуряет". Такие женщины напоминают сирен из древней мифологии: моряки, находясь в долгом плавании, слышали сладкозвучное пение и попадали в гипнотическое состояние от этих очаровывающих голосов. Зная опасность сирен, кто-то из моряков всегда стоял на страже, бодрствовал и помогал выживать другим. Как мне кажется, сейчас на рекламных щитах представлен именно такой образ женщины. У этих женщин такие холодные и маловыразительные глаза. Эти глаза внешне красивые, подчеркнуты макияжем и хорошо обработаны на компьютере, но в действительности за ними мало что стоит. Внутренний мир не отражается.

*Что такое стервозность?*

Я отношу стервозность к моральной распущенности. Распущенность может быть сознательной и бессознательной. Здесь человек сознательно взращивает в себе черты наглости, хамства, неприкрытого эгоизма... Наверное, то, что происходит, связано с имеющей место эмансипацией, феминизмом, стремлением части женщин быть выше мужчины.

Стервозность - это отрицание нравственных норм поведения, безудержный разгул страстей напоказ, бравада искусственно наращенной силы, являющейся обратной стороной комплексов. Человеку, обладающему духовной силой, нет необходимости выворачивать себя наизнанку, чтобы люди увидели добродетели. Но для стервозных женщин вопрос о достоинствах ограничивается внешними признаками: демонстративным стилем поведения, грубостью и эмоциональной холодностью.

Образ женщины-стервы сейчас стал социально-привлекательным, особенно для молодых девушек, тем, что иллюзорно создаёт ощущение уверенности, раскрепощённости, неуязвимости. В первую очередь, приманкой для них является хищная хватка, благодаря которой в отношениях преобладают инстинктивные хватательные рефлексы. Эта категория женщин отличается тем, что в её "кодекс чести" входят понятия: "бери от жизни всё". Брать, брать, брать и ничего не давать взамен - вот метод выживания, который выбирают некоторые неосмотрительные девушки.

*Женственность* - это на определенном уровне не слабость, а сила, потому что она дает рядом находящемуся мужчине колоссальную возможность реализоваться и быть самим собой, быть способным чувствовать и иметь силу любить. Сила женственности не в том, чтобы крутить головой мужчины в соответствии со своими желаниями, а открывать имеющиеся в нем лучшие качества, те качества, которые он демонстрировал на начальном этапе знакомства.

Обычно ведь влюбляются в какую-то идеальную картинку, в какой-то образ, в то, что ты потенциально хочешь видеть в избраннике. Но если женщина будет раскапывать и обнаруживать для себя реальную глубину мужчины, захочет видеть его таким, каким его создал Господь, то она будет развивать свою духовную зоркость. Подобную зоркость хотели бы видеть в своих женщинах многие мужчины.
Девушкам необходимо стремиться к тому, чтобы быть мягкими, добрыми, милыми, уважать мужчину. Потому что уважение - это действительно важно.


Автор: Семейный психолог Ирина Рахимова

----------


## Irina

Мне удаётся совмещать эти два типа. Многие люди меня любят за мягкость и пушистость, но многие знают меня с другой стороны и иначе как стервой не зовут. Хотя если говорить честно, я думаю что в абсолюте ни женственность ни стервозность не существуют. Всегда есть моменты в жизни, когда котёнок превращается в тигра и наоборот.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
не - бабы усе дуры
может кто-нибудь и по совместительству

----------


## Irina

*15 причин, по которым мужчины предпочитают стервозных женщин*

Женщин буквально с детского сада учат тому, что они должны быть хорошими. Девочки должны быть милыми, ласковыми, всем угождать и обо всех заботиться. Поп-культура не стимулирует в женщинах стервозности, поэтому они считают, что достаточно быть хорошей, и все получится само собой. Когда женщина чувствует, что ей нужно стать независимой, в ее жизни возникает проблема. Очень часто женщины остаются хорошими в ущерб собственной личности и своим потребностям.

Как вы уже убедились, мужчинам не нравятся женщины, которые не знают себе цену. Прочитайте следующий список, и вы сможете все расставить по местам Мужчины втайне обожают стерв. Им нравятся женщины, которые могут постоять за себя. И сейчас они расскажут вам своими собственными словами, почему стервы их так заводят. Это самый главный их секрет, но больше он не будет для нас тайной.

1. «Когда вы подшучиваете над женщиной, а она отвечает вам остроумно и довольно ядовито, это ужасно заводит».

2. «Мне нравятся женщины, которые могут поставить меня на место. Если я был паразитом, а она мне этого не спустила, я начинаю ее уважать».

3. «В каждом мужчине живет ребенок — капризный и упрямый. Приятно знать, что любимая женщина умеет противостоять подобным глупостям».

4. «Иногда я начинаю ссориться с женой. Не то чтобы я хотел доставить ей неприятности, но просто порой у меня бывает плохое настроение, и я его срываю на ней. Когда она ставит меня на место, это усиливает мое уважение к ней».

5. «Мне нравятся женщины, которые не играют в игры. Ее уверенность в себе говорит о том, что она знает что-то такое, чего не знаю я. И тогда я говорю себе: «Э-э-э, за такой женщиной стоит приударить!»

6. «Когда женщина постоянно мила и добра, это надоедает».

7. «Если парень считает женщину глупой, он не будет относиться к ней серьезно и уважать ее точку зрения. Если женщина действительно умна и способна жить собственной жизнью, мне льстит, что она захотела быть со мной. Я чувствую, что получил нечто ценное».

ПРИНЦИП ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОСТИ:

Большинство мужчин не уважают женщин, которые чересчур послушны.

8. «Когда вы пытаетесь заняться чем-то, что вам самому кажется неправильным, а женщина говорит вам: «У меня нет на это времени», это ужасно заводит. Все зависит от ситуации, но в целом мне нравятся женщины, которые умеют отстаивать собственные интересы».

9. «Мне нравятся женщины с изюминкой. Нравится, когда женщина не боится высказать собственное мнение и поспорить со мной».

10. «Женщина не должна прощать ложь. Порой это меня раздражает, но не могу не признать, что это страшно заводит».

ПРИНЦИП ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОСТИ:

Не бойтесь постоять за себя и высказать собственное мнение. Это не только поможет вам завоевать уважение мужчишм, но порой может и возбудить его.

11. «Мне нравятся женщины, способные поставить меня на место, когда я знаю, что заслуживаю этого. Женщина, осознающая собственную силу, очень сексуальна. Мне нравятся женщины, которые не боятся раскачивать лодку».

12. «Мужчины уважают женщин, которые не терпят плохого обращения».

13. «Я отношусь к женщинам, как к равным, поэтому мне нравится, когда они соперничают со мной в остроумии. Мне нравятся женщины, которые обладают чувством юмора и могут подшутить надо мной. Я люблю соревноваться и играть».

14. «Мне нравятся решительные и темпераментные женщины. Я знаю, что они не позволят мне взять над собой верх. Гордость очень сексуальна».

15. «Стервозная женщина очень сексуальна. Вы догадываетесь, что она может быть настоящей тигрицей. А с хорошей девушкой вечно боишься, что она побежит жаловаться на вас мамочке».

ПРИНЦИП ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОСТИ:

Мужчины часто автоматически полагают, что стервозная женщина гораздо изобретательнее и раскованнее в постели, а хорошая девушка скромна и скучна.

----------


## ПаранойА

Я не умею быть стервой. Иногда очень жалею, что я не такая. Порой стервозность помогает. Но и не хочется быть стервой.
Женственность присуща каждой девушке, но её некоторые тщательно скрывают.

----------


## Irina

> «Стервозная женщина очень сексуальна. Вы догадываетесь, что она может быть настоящей тигрицей. А с хорошей девушкой вечно боишься, что она побежит жаловаться на вас мамочке».


Интересное мнение. Не уверена в том, что все хорошие девочки чуть что бегут жаловаться мамочке. Думаю многие из них вполне в состоянии принимать самостоятельные решения.

----------

